# pied/splash



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you explain this to me, if a pied/splash is paired to a non pied/splash will the young be 50/50 and sex linked or will all the young be 100% pied/splash.
I'm sure there will be more ?'s.
what causes pied/splash 
is there a difference in pied and splash
thanks


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I think it has something to do with their genetics from what ever decendants of colors they are from...I know for the fact that my Sion pair which is BBC Pied with white flights and BCH with white flights spits out a pure white baby and also a Dark Cheq...I was wondering before until I check their bloodlines...So there's more opinion about this...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> Can you explain this to me, if a pied/splash is paired to a non pied/splash will the young be 50/50 and sex linked or will all the young be 100% pied/splash.I'm sure there will be more ?'s.
> what causes pied/splash
> is there a difference in pied and splash
> thanks


no
no
no...LOL

I've got BC's and BB's mated to splashes and I get all kinds of crazy things. BC's, BB's AND splashes or just one white flight or whatever. Sometimes I get one of each, sometimes two of each........sometimes I get a mostly white bird........don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it all.
Don't know what causes the splash and I don't think there's a difference in pied and splash. Just depends on which word you use.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, not all things are sex-linked  Piebald (or splash, same thing) is not sex-linked. It's a bit more random. A pair of birds can be pied and you not even notice, and then their babies might turn out mostly white! Just think of it as, if one of the parents is pied or splashed, chances are, you will get at least one baby with white on it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

All this genetics stuff can drive someone nuts! I slowly getting the hang of it but there is still alot to learn and remember! Reading these types of threads helps!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's the definition according to this site,

http://www.veganvanguard.com/vegism/pigeon_lexicon.html...

*Pied*: This is a pied colored pigeon's which sports white feathers about her/his head and/or neck...

*Splash*: This is a pigeon that has white feathers interspersed with another color...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*There are too many white producers*

There are so many genes that can make a pigeon look splashed or pied that it becomes hard to list them all.

There is baldhead, piebald, whiteflight, whitetail, whiteside, tailmark, pencil, several grizzles, a long list of pattern whites and so on. Knowing which ones you have can help but sorting them out if you don't is not always so easy. Many of the patterns are a combination of factors but many are whiteners in and of themselves as well. I tend to lump most of them together as either pieds or grizzles but there is alot more to it than that.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

...so what makes a "white" bird (already identified as Pied/Splash) also *pink*. Not just pink skin .... but pink - *PINK* - feathering, too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pink? Like...pink pink!? 
I know Recessive Red Dominate Opals can make the feathers look pink.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> ...so what makes a "white" bird (already identified as Pied/Splash) also *pink*. Not just pink skin .... but pink - *PINK* - feathering, too.


PINK? We want pictures..........


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I would call this bird pied. Am I correct or not. 

View attachment 11619


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Paint?*



wolfwood said:


> ...so what makes a "white" bird (already identified as Pied/Splash) also *pink*. Not just pink skin .... but pink - *PINK* - feathering, too.



There is no true pink domesticated pigeon. There are some that are pinkish in a way like yellow is yellowish but it's a stretch.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yup, blue pied*



fastpitch dad said:


> I would call this bird pied. Am I correct or not.
> 
> View attachment 11619



That's what I'd call it. Check pattern and blue pied pretty well sums it up. It is a light check.

Bill


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I think that is "Pied Blue Ckecks White Flights" or call it "Splash Blue Check White Flights"...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

A pink pigeon, but not domesticated one.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Pigeon


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

RodSD said:


> A pink pigeon, but not domesticated one.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Pigeon


Nope - it's certainly not one of these. I'll start a separate thread (and try to get a photo) so as not to hijack this one....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

fastpitch dad said:


> I would call this bird pied. Am I correct or not.
> 
> View attachment 11619


I would call that a pied blue check w/white flights.....beautiful brid!


----------

